# WTB: R35 Brakes & Adapters for R32 GTR



## SkylineLvr82 (Nov 26, 2012)

Hello everyone. I'm looking to buy a set of R35 brakes to fit on my R32 GTR. I prefer CBA brakes, but believe that DBA will fit as well. I am also looking for adapters to fit these on my R32. I don't mind buying just the calipers, but if you've got everything, let me know. I am in US, but I'm sure we can work out a deal for postage. Thanks.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

SkylineLvr82 said:


> Hello everyone. I'm looking to buy a set of R35 brakes to fit on my R32 GTR. I prefer CBA brakes, but believe that DBA will fit as well. I am also looking for adapters to fit these on my R32. I don't mind buying just the calipers, but if you've got everything, let me know. I am in US, but I'm sure we can work out a deal for postage. Thanks.


Do you have a contact email address?
I have a set of cba callipers


----------



## SkylineLvr82 (Nov 26, 2012)

TABZ said:


> Do you have a contact email address?
> I have a set of cba callipers


Yes, [email protected]


----------



## SkylineLvr82 (Nov 26, 2012)

Just looking for fronts now.


----------



## SkylineLvr82 (Nov 26, 2012)

Interested in front and rears again. PM me with what you got.


----------

